# What is the normal age to start drinking coffee?



## Snaefridhur (May 18, 2007)

good morning

When it was when you drank coffee the first time? Although I do like some coffee - especially good aromatic coffee - I drank coffee when 18.5 years old, because I did not have any need for it before.

But I can see some ppl drink it much earlier. I do not know if it is good due to health and so.

good bye ppl.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't remember... probably like... 16?

I don't drink it on a regular basis, though. Mostly just if I'm _really_ tired and need to wake up, or if someone offers me one, or whatever. I'm not addicted in the slightest.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

12.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

actually first time for me was maybe 2 weeks ago, my bosses wife brought it in for us 3 guys, but didnt bring my boss one lol...anyways ive drank iced coffee a few times before it, which was alright. i kinda wnated to try coffee when i wake up before work since im not good at getting up early, even tho on weekends when i CAN sleep in i dont for some reason..im thinking tommorow morning im gonna have some, see if it helps me at all.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know what age I first tried it. I think by the time I was 15 my mom allowed me to have it fairly often. She was worried it would stunt me and my brother's growth, but by the time I was 15 I guess she was satisfied that I was tall enough hehe.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I was about 12 when I started drinking it on a regular basis.

Dad always said that he was told it would stunt his growth. I try to imagine what he would have been like if he hadn't drunk it. He was 6'4" and over 300 lbs.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL @ Amocholes dad

I tried it with my parents when I was a kid, but hated it. I started getting flavored coffee regularly when I was about 21.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 34 and still don't drink that bitter bean juice. I don't like hot beverages in general, not that making coffee cold really improves it much.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I think I tried it when I was really young but I never liked it :no
I like cappuccino. :boogie


----------



## srj985 (Aug 21, 2007)

My grandparents used to sneak it to me when I was little (like 9-10) but my mother wouldn't let me. I like coffee. I like just plain ol' folgers, french vanilla, and Irish cream. I hate Starbucks though. Their coffee has a bitter aftertaste and is nasty. I don't drink a lot and it doesn't give me extra energy or keep me awake. I have drinken a big, big cup of it and still have fallen asleep after it. I'm more of a tea drinker though, just love tea. But coffee is good for you because the coffee bean has a lot of antioxidants.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't know, I think I was in high school. I thought it tasted disgusting.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't start. Tastes bad.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

You peeps won't believe this but my mom actually gave me coffee really young like under five LOL. She wasn't aware of the affects until someone told her maybe it was because she was giving me coffee that I was so hyper. My mom didn't think it could hurt me or anything, and I wanted it so she gave in. Poor parenting skills lol.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I began to drink coffee around age 24, it was included in a breakfast at the El Cortez Casino (which is a total dump in the the downtown) for .99 which was all I could afford back in the mid ninties!!! :lol Began my love affair with coffee...


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I started drinking coffee with my grandmother when I was in high school. Grandma had Alzheimer's at that time and was really quite a handful, so my mom would have to sit home with her all day. When I got home from school Mom would go out to take a break and I'd make a pot of coffee for Grandma and sit with her for awhile. She always seemed to be more calm and in a better mood during "coffee time" and I actually looked forward to this part of the day. The rest of the time was pretty much hell, but for a few minutes a day she was actually tolerable.

At some point after she died I realized that i didn't like the taste of coffee all that much so I stopped drinking it. I'm more of a green tea drinker these days.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I drank it every now and then starting about my early teens but I didn't start drinking it regularly until my early 20's. Now I have a cup every morning at breakfast.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I tried coffee for the first time when I was like 10-11 but I didn't start drinking it regularly until this year.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Never.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_and_health

There are a bunch of 'unknown chemical agents' in coffee, so I think I will pass. Plus it doesn't taste good.



wiki said:


> Analgesic enhancement
> 
> Coffee contains caffeine, which increases the effectiveness of pain killers, especially migraine and headache medications.* For this reason some aspirin producers also include a small dose of caffeine in the pill.*


I doubt that. It is because people are addicted to caffeine, and one of the withdrawal symptoms is headaches.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I started to drink it when I was 13 on and off. I drank a lot when I worked night shift. I no longer drink it because my stomach doesn't like it, and the caffeine was making my anxiety worse.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> Don't start. Tastes bad.


The same can be said of most alcoholic beverages, but at least they're a means to an end: intoxication.

I'm not sure the point of coffee. Make a million if you spill some McDonald's coffee on yourself? :con


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I started drinking coffee around 20... my gf at the time got me into it... my mom always jokes around that she started drinking it so young that her mother must have put it in the bottle... hehe


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

a few years ago


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't about young kids (around ages 13-15) drinking coffee, it seems trendy, but kind of unhealthy to me. I do, however, enjoy a nice frappucino from Starbucks now and then.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

When I was 12 my older sister had a mug of coffee, but she said it was a new flavor of hot cocoa and talked me into trying it and when I tasted it I was so grossed out that I have never had coffee again.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I never drink coffee...I tried it once but I hate the taste, I'm not into hot drinks anyway and I really don't get why so many people like it so much.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm almost 20 and I have never tried coffee.


----------



## Snaefridhur (May 18, 2007)

Oh, it is fine.


----------

